# Gokarts 16/03/08 Cambuslang



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

If anyone is interested in the Karts then can you email Stevie to arrange payment that way he can add you to the list and will save you pm me too
Remember to tell him what forum you are from or if you Drive a BMW

[email protected] 

Copied from BMW Car Club
These days are hard to get numbers for,so

ALL welcome

with some existing members asking again about a go-kart event and the fact that we've so many new members appearing we thought it was about time that we tried to host a race day.

we're suggesting Sunday 16 March 2008 to be hosted at the Cambuslang branch of Scotkart

weekend race format is the Grand Prix event which requires a minimum of 20 people and involves practice laps, a series of heats and if you're good enough then it's onto the final and all this for £45 inc.

I will require full payment for this event before I can add your name to the list, last entries must be received on or before 02 March 2008 (Ashoka Meet) which should give me enough time to finalise arrangements so If you want to participate in this event PM me your details (full name and contact number)ASAP and we can arrange payment.

this event is open to family, friends and workmates.

If we don't get the 20 names required I will still approach Scotkart to see if they can accomodate us in some other from of race (i.e team challenge or open grand prix) if they can't then a full refund will be given.

Please pm me if you are interested
__________________


----------



## Grant_W (Jan 15, 2008)

I would PM you but it wont let me since I dont have 10 posts yet.

I could be interested in this, Cambuslang isnt far from Glasgow is it?

Think im going there at the end of January, so it should be good.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

pete330 said:


> Copied from BMW Car Club
> These days are hard to get numbers for,so
> 
> ALL welcome
> ...


Ill need to check and see if I'm off. What's the Ashoka meet BTW


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

You have to do a certain Ashoka dance Dougie like a tribal thing


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I'll need to see if i'm free, but it sounds like a good day out.



spitfire said:


> What's the Ashoka meet BTW


I think they mean a meet at the Ashoka Shack. its a restaurant next to the Showcase Cinema in Coatbridge.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> I'll need to see if i'm free, but it sounds like a good day out.
> 
> I think they mean a meet at the Ashoka Shack. its a restaurant next to the Showcase Cinema in Coatbridge.


Is this one of those kinda secret meetings you here of 



Grizzle said:


> You have to do a certain Ashoka dance Dougie like a tribal thing


That also sounds like what they do at those secret meetings..... with the trouser leg rolled up :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Pmsl thats exactly it big sticks shout "awwooggaaahahahahaha" awoogahahahah"


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Pmsl thats exactly it big sticks shout "awwooggaaahahahahaha" awoogahahahah"


You sound like you have experience of this sort of thing.

Maybe its a special thing they do at Hyundai meets lol


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> You sound like you have experience of this sort of thing.
> 
> Maybe its a special thing they do at Hyundai meets lol


Hyundai meets !!!!!:doublesho

Now those people are _*really*_ weird


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

oi oi oiiiiii........Now thats just enough from you two!!

Jeezzz


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Just a bit of fun :thumb: lol


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

I'll keep an eye on it to see if I am free.

Not been for ages.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Lol keep it on topic please

Ashoka is a Curry meet
detail on bmwccscotland.co.uk

If anyone is interested in the Karts then can you email Stevie to arrange payment that way he can add you to the list and will save you pm me too
Remember to tell him what forum you are from or if you Drive a BMW

[email protected]


----------



## stevie53 (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks Pete for posting this up and thanks to all of you on here that has shown some interest.

just to update you all. I've now got 11 names down, 9 more needed to get it moving.

btw driving a BMW is optional



stevie


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> I'll need to see if i'm free, but it sounds like a good day out.
> 
> I think they mean a meet at the Ashoka Shack. its a restaurant next to the Showcase Cinema in Coatbridge.


we should get a game of bowling at hollywood !!


----------

